# Former Featured #UberMVP Busted By Feds on Child Sex Charges



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

*FBI: 72-year-old Tennessee man drove to Richmond to have sex with kids*
POSTED 11:45 PM, OCTOBER 4, 2019, BY MATTHEW FULTZ
-----------------------------------------

HENRICO COUNTY, Va. -- A Tennessee man who drove to Richmond to perform sex acts on two children has been arrested, according to the FBI.
Court documents obtained by CBS 6 reveal that 72-year-old Thomas Austin Monti was communicating with an undercover FBI agent in Richmond through a website known for members interested in alternative forms of friendships and sexual relationships.

An affidavit claims the first line of communication between Monti and the agent came on July 23 under his username "Master Thorn."

The complaint went on to state that between September 25 and October 1, Monti said several times that he would drive from his home in Tennessee to Richmond, to meet with them all on Oct. 3.

Investigators were later able to identify Monti from information he gave in their chats. According to the complaint, an open source revealed a story on Uber's Nashville blog page, titled "#UberMVP Tom: Retired School Administrator. Uber Partner." They were able to match the picture seen on that page with his picture on the website where he met the agent.

Uber told CBS 6 that Monti was let go in November of 2018 after failing a background check.

Link to full news story:
https://wtvr.com/2019/10/04/fbi-arr...-to-richmond-to-perform-sex-acts-on-children/

Uber MVP Tom:
https://www.uber.com/blog/nashville/ubermvp-tom/


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

And the so-called tech company Uber, the rapist driver's safe home, still have this guy on their website.









72-year-old Tom Monti is a Navy veteran and a former assistant principal at Lebanon High School in Ohio, according to WTVF. The news outlet also reported Monti was placed on administrative leave, in 2005, pending the outcome of a rape investigation involving a 14-year-old girl.

As a part of a plea deal, he was sentenced to five years probation and had to surrender his teaching license, according to reports.

Uber said Monti hasn't been a driver since 2018, after failing a background check, but on social media Monti claims to have given more than 15,000 Uber rides.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! Bet he had no problem picking up unaccompanied minors. 72 and looking for a 3some with 2 minors? Definitely uber driver of the year. 

Reminds me that here in Raleigh we had a guy who embezzled a mil or so from the state employees association driving for uber a few weeks after he was charged. Only the best for uber!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks like we finally know who are the kind of drivers willing to do all the school pick ups and drop offs. 

#Sickening #TypicalUber


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sick sick disgusting


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Show me the candy first!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

How did he fail a background check in 2018?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> *FBI: 72-year-old Tennessee man drove to Richmond to have sex with kids*
> POSTED 11:45 PM, OCTOBER 4, 2019, BY MATTHEW FULTZ
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


" RETIRED SCHOOL ADMINISTRATOR " !!!!

MASTER THORNES PAST 50 YEARS MUST ALSO BE INVESTIGATED !

( Jerry Sandusky is looking for a new " Cellie")


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

He must be 75 now! The Uber story was from November 2016 which then stated he's 72.

But his latest antics, in 2019, would make him 75, or almost 75.

Seems the current writer mentioned he's 72 because that's what the original Uber blog article stated-- but that was almost three years ago!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Almost puts to shame that Somali Warlord who was an Uber driver for awhile.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Almost puts to shame that Somali Warlord who was an Uber driver for awhile.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

XPG said:


>


I'm not surprised this guy got a job at Uber (lol security what?!), but he actually landed a job in an AIRPORT?! Something's wrong lol!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like maybe Checkr actually did their job in this case.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ll bet he wears a collared shirt while driving and not a hoodie and b-ball shorts.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber needs to verify all pax’s age.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

XPG said:


> And the so-called tech company Uber, the rapist driver's safe home, still have this guy on their website.
> View attachment 364128
> 
> 
> ...


So he failed a background in 2018 but didn't fail one before that, despite the previous plea deal etc.

This is why we need fingerprinting and better background checks. When fingerprinting was put in place in Houston there were a ton of drivers who couldn't pass but who had been driving for Uber already.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> *FBI: 72-year-old Tennessee man drove to Richmond to have sex with kids*
> POSTED 11:45 PM, OCTOBER 4, 2019, BY MATTHEW FULTZ
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


This guy will definitely be in line for a huge signup bonus when he takes his vows as a catholic priest.

.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

XPG said:


> View attachment 364185


The clip doesn't work . I really want to see the interview as he is my favorite piece of shit . Please repost


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

radikia said:


> The clip doesn't work . I really want to see the interview as he is my favorite piece of shit . Please repost


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

XPG said:


>


If they are not empowering the ants, but women and minority. Is that the brand or the platform stands for?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Uber needs to verify all pax's age.


.....and require Driver drug testing And Finger Prints ?
safer rides, safer roads
?more deactivated drivers
More Passengers for us who don't Self Medicate ?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow! Bet he had no problem picking up unaccompanied minors. 72 and looking for a 3some with 2 minors? Definitely uber driver of the year.
> 
> Reminds me that here in Raleigh we had a guy who embezzled a mil or so from the state employees association driving for uber a few weeks after he was charged. Only the best for uber!


Considering how many rides are dispatched from Uber and Lyft to secondary and high schools (no they don't geo-fence them even though they easily could like the airports) to pick up underage students you would think by now they would do something about it......but no, instead they keep sending these illegal rides to drivers and drivers don't know they are headed to elementary schools, middle schools, or high schools until the rider is in the car and the destination of the school appears. So Uber and Lyft are surely heavenly jobs for guys like Tom. As for the Iranian CEO Dara, he states that are not responsible for what drivers do on the platform.......nice one. No Dara, YOU are responsible for sending endless pings to schools around the US knowing darn well that it is all about the money and safety/security have no place in the Uber/Lyft lexicon unless needed for PR purposes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

THIS COMPANY IS HORRIBLE !

ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE !


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sounds like maybe Checkr actually did their job in this case.


It wasnt Checkr, it was the Fact Houston required fingerprinting


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> He must be 75 now! The Uber story was from November 2016 which then stated he's 72.
> 
> But his latest antics, in 2019, would make him 75, or almost 75.
> 
> Seems the current writer mentioned he's 72 because that's what the original Uber blog article stated-- but that was almost three years ago!


NOTHING Sadder than a 75 year old PERV. !!!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Lock him up and throw away the key


 Why? To protect him from other inmates? Just like the other rapists, he will get the same prison treatment.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

XPG said:


> Why? To protect him from other inmates? Just like the other rapists, he will get the same prison treatment.


You really gotta either learn to read or learn English because you don't understand what I'm saying almost always


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You really gotta either learn to read or learn English because you don't understand what I'm saying almost always


You called the immigrant rapists as savages from 3rd world, i understand that part. What do you say about this born and raised purely white rapist Uber driver from Tennessee?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

XPG said:


> You called the immigrant rapists as savages from 3rd world, i understand that part. What do you say about this born and raised purely white rapist Uber driver from Tennessee?


He's a piece of shit that belongs in prison

We have enough criminals born and raised here
We don't need to be shipping people into this country that rape sleeping women

i would prefer the death penalty or castration for all rapists


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> He's a piece of shit that belongs in prison
> 
> We have enough criminals born and raised here
> We don't need to be shipping people into this country that rape sleeping women
> ...


 Right, instead of importing fresh rapists from other countries, the sources should be used to cure the native and local rapists like this child molestor from Tennessee.


----------

